# FS: Rose Gold Asian arowana



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

AKA TONG YAN

~12" Pellet trained.
A must see in person

$700 priced to go


----------



## Arch_Angels (Apr 23, 2010)

*pics*

Any pictures?


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

No pictures, best to view in person


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

pictures would be awesome.


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

I will not be taking pictures of the fish as it does not capture the way the fish really looks. Anyone interested in this fish, I have extra incentive if you come check it out in person.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

where does one come check it out?
your location just says EN.


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

I dont know why my location says EN... Fish are located 5 mins away from Lougheed mall


----------

